# looking for Wing Chun in northern Colorado



## Inkspill (Jan 28, 2011)

I have never taken Wing Chun, but I've always been impressed by it's approach.  I have been watching videos from the youtube user 'chinaboxer' for a bit now, unfortunately I have no "in person" resource, I understand quite a lot of the principles that chinaboxer has explained through my other martial arts experience and recognize similarities and common principles.

I'm interested in taking Wing Chun but haven't been able to find a school or organization in my area (closest is 60 miles south in denver) 

I have the book Wing Chun Kung Fu by J. Yimm Lee, I think this book is pretty amazing. I am very impressed by the man. concepts/principles and forms are explained clearly with some good photos & drawings, I find it rare to find martial arts books with quality and depth and this is certainly one of my favorite quality books.

I know that to really have a TRUE understanding of Wing Chun I need to get with someone I can do the exercises and sets/forms with and FEEL the correct application/motion/pressure/tension/intention, etc.  If anyone has suggestions or maybe a direction they could point me in, I would be very grateful.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 28, 2011)

I am no longer affiliated with EBMAS, but their WT is definitely on the level.

www.wtcolorado.com


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jan 28, 2011)

That group has connections with my group, one of their first techs was taught by my sifu.
It's a great group and you will not be disappointed!


----------



## elder999 (Jan 28, 2011)

Inkspill said:


> I .
> 
> I'm interested in taking Wing Chun but haven't been able to find a school or organization in my area (closest is 60 miles south in denver) .


 
There's William Cheung WC in Longmont.


----------



## Inkspill (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks for the help folks. Longmont is definitely closer than C Springs for me.


----------



## El_Nastro (Feb 12, 2011)

Inkspill said:


> thanks for the help folks. Longmont is definitely closer than C Springs for me.



Do some research on William Cheung before you go there. 

William Cheung is to Wing Chun what Frank Dux is to Ninjitsu.


----------



## Kempoone (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey I live in fort Collins . I've been practicing wing chun for years. I don't have a formal school but do train with other practitioners . Send me an email and let's talk. Maybe we can train together. Thanks


----------



## Eric_H (Oct 15, 2011)

El_Nastro said:


> Do some research on William Cheung before you go there.
> 
> William Cheung is to Wing Chun what Frank Dux is to Ninjitsu.




That's more than a little unfair, W. Cheung actually trained with Yip Man. He made some pretty big claims, but he's not an outright fraud like Dux.


----------



## Old Red Dog (Dec 7, 2011)

You ever find anyone ink spill?


----------



## Caster (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey guys, I live in fort collins Co also and Dont really know any wingchun ( i practice JKD) Id like to learn some wing chun though if anyone teaches !


----------

